# Jan Ridders Flame Eater with internal valve



## DaveRC

Woo Hoo, it's done and working.... woohoo1

First engine I have ever finished and it's a runner, I think I can now call myself a Model Engine Builder.

Another example of Jan Ridders Flame Eater with internal valve.

I started this almost 18 months ago with the intention of building two, one for me and one for my Dad as a gift. With other projects getting in the way it ended up as just one for my Dad. So on and off I eventually got around to getting completed, but had a few problems. I had built his MK1 version with the Cast Iron cylinder, piston and valve, I did my best but I just could not get it to run. Then getting hold of the MK2 plans I rebuilt a new cylinder in Stainless, piston and valve in graphite and a new valve rod assembly. Everything else was the same.

Bellow are the photos of the finished result and a video of it running. 

Dave



























[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUc_OOie4Rg&context=C36822c8ADOEgsToPDskLJ63zYzV0Xg9jph-MYwiKM[/ame]


----------



## chucketn

Beautiful! Can't wait for the video!

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## DaveRC

Video, sorted.. :


----------



## steamer

Nicely Done Dave!

Dave


----------



## arnoldb

Very well done Dave Thm:. Great finish on the engine, and it runs really really well :bow:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## lazylathe

That is a superb example!!!
I am sure your Dad will or already loves it!!!

Beautiful fit and finish and i really like the blue anodising you have done!!

Fantastic!!! :bow:

Andrew


----------



## Ruy

Nice work. Very well finished and working beautifully.

Reagards


----------



## vcutajar

Nice one Dave.

Vince


----------



## ChrisB

Really nice work, great finish quality, love that shine ;D

Has that first engine smile faded yet?


----------



## Rockytime

Beautiful and a project to be proud of. Too bad I'm not your dad.


----------



## ShopShoe

That's great. Great Bling. Congratulations.


----------



## cfellows

Lovely work! That's a beauty.

Chuck


----------



## PerryRT

Beautiful engine. I'm planning on building Jan's "Coffee Cup Stirling" this winter. He does such nice plans, doesn't he?

Nice job!


----------



## dgoddard

I too have started on the Ridders Engine of the same model.  So far I have only completed the cylinder, valve push rod and the legs for the cylinder.   I need to order some graphite for the cylinder and valve but am wondering where to buy it and what grade of graphite to buy (i.e. fine, medium, isostatic presset, extruded etc. ) Suggestions and explanations will be appreciated.


----------



## Chriske

Nice engine, nice finish....!...


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Very nice craftsmanship and a sweet running engine. Congratulations.---Brian


----------



## Don1966

Beautiful fit and finish, and a Great runner Dave. Love it!

Don


----------



## MarioM

Nice work.......congratulations....well done.

Mario


----------



## machineman

@DaveRC could I get the plans for this motor from you?


----------



## machineman

DaveRC said:


> Woo Hoo, it's done and working.... woohoo1
> 
> First engine I have ever finished and it's a runner, I think I can now call myself a Model Engine Builder.
> 
> Another example of Jan Ridders Flame Eater with internal valve.
> 
> I started this almost 18 months ago with the intention of building two, one for me and one for my Dad as a gift. With other projects getting in the way it ended up as just one for my Dad. So on and off I eventually got around to getting completed, but had a few problems. I had built his MK1 version with the Cast Iron cylinder, piston and valve, I did my best but I just could not get it to run. Then getting hold of the MK2 plans I rebuilt a new cylinder in Stainless, piston and valve in graphite and a new valve rod assembly. Everything else was the same.
> 
> Bellow are the photos of the finished result and a video of it running.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUc_OOie4Rg&context=C36822c8ADOEgsToPDskLJ63zYzV0Xg9jph-MYwiKM


 
could I get these plans from you??


----------



## toolznthings

Super nice build ! Runs great ! 

Brian


----------



## jimjam66

machineman said:


> @DaveRC could I get the plans for this motor from you?



These plans are available free of charge from Jan Ridders at ridders.nu - you need to email Jan asking for a specific plan (details are on the website).  He usually responds within minutes rather than hours or days.


----------



## deverett

machineman said:


> @DaveRC could I get the plans for this motor from you?



Contact Jan Ridders directly for the plans.
[email protected] and ask for a set.  They are free, but a donation to keep his web site up and running would be appreciated.

If you have a look at this page, it describes the engine.
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_happer_inw_schuif/inw_schuif_frameset.htm

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

